#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  What are the local marketing strategies?

## Bhavya

Apparently, 85% of businesses depend on word-of-mouth referrals to reach their local customers. Local marketing strategies are slightly different from the techniques of general business. So, can you guys tell me the local marketing strategies to reach, engage and appeal with local customers?

----------

